# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  كسلا جنة الله فى الارض

## مصعب محمد شمس العلا

*هذا فيديو من تصميمى لكسلا 







[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GBZY_gnZSfE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GBZY_gnZSfE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
*

----------


## غندور

*وين الفيديو يا مصعب؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ونحن كمان منتظرين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*من غير فيديو ....
ياجماعة كسلا ....
دي قمة ....
الروعة والجمال...
                        	*

----------

